# Yukon CXL 150



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Does anyone on the site own one of these? If so, whats your opinion...good or bad? Before anyone jumps in and starts bashing them for not being one of the premier units, (Honda, Yamaha, ect.) I understand they aren't but I cannot afford 5 grand or thereabouts for something I won't use full time. This is just to get me out on the ice and at $2600.00, I can do it. I don't want to buy a used one as I did that once and won't do it again. The place I'm thinking of buying from has offered me $300.00 for my 3 wheeler in trade and I can't find a Honda or Yamaha, ect. dealer willing to do that for a 20 year old unit. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Just asking but why dont you use the 3-wheeler.....????*


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

:idea: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/FREE...oryZ6726QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> *Just asking but why dont you use the 3-wheeler.....????*


RS86 I don't trust the @#$% thing after having a starting problem out of Gieger Rd last year and having to get towed in. Its a pull start and I about yanked my arm out of its socket that day. Come to think of it, thats probably where I got the torn rotator cuff I currently have.:lol: I just had the carb re-jetted and although it runs, I'm not gonna take any chances. By the way, if those two in your avatar are freinds of yours, you are my hero!:lol:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I'd be doing some legwork and try to find a deal on a non current (meaning New 2006 or 2007 still in stock) with one of the japanese brands etc. Look online down south etc for some deals. now is the time of the year. I bet for $3000 you can get a 2wd Honda/polaris/yamaha etc 300cc-350cc model. Far better value imo. That 150 is not going to very much motor, not to mention with ice fishing gear etc. but it will get you there. 

Lets say you buy this 150 and use it for a year and decide it's just not reliable enough, powerful enough etc. The used market for off brand quads is there, but it's very price sensitive. 2 months after you take delivery of that Yukon, it will be worth about $1100 to most buyers. You'll have to work to get half of what you paid for it. 2 years from now it will be worth about $800 assuming it's in great condition. Obviously you have no plans to sell it, thats understood, but realize that once you buy it, make sure your going to be happy with it so you don't loose a bunch of cash. 

Not bashing at all, the more atv owners out there the better, brand and style doesn't matter to me. 

One chinese brand to check out maybe Kymco. They seem to offer the best of the chinese imports at this point but some models are up there in cost with the traditional brands but it wouldn't hurt to look at them.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks for your advice Swamp Monster. I've been searching for the "traditional" quads on the internet but haven't come up with anything in a 2 wheel drive for under $3500 and being that I'm on a fixed income (retired), 
the difference is quite substantial but I'm still looking.


----------



## Bassmastergm (Jan 8, 2002)

Check out (Raceway Atv) we bought one of the smaller ones for my son 2 years ago and it's still going strong plus they have a 250 utility that might be in your price range.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

My thanks to all of you for your replys. It seems I have been a pretty good boy this year and Santa has decided to help me out with my problem a little bit. Polaris Sportsman 300 4x4 will be arriving at the house tomorrow with Santa and his elves making up the difference in cost from the Yukon.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Congrats!!!! We need pics of the new toy!


----------

